# Review of All Adagio Strings Bundle by 8Dio



## donbodin (Nov 28, 2016)

Easy to use and hyper-realistic 8Dio’s All Adagio String Bundle's expressiveness & legato instruments really shine. The library has the advantage of years of development and most of the CONS I found are promised to be addressed in the soon to be released next evolution of the collection: “Anthology”.
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2goXFfD

The All Adagio String Bundle is currently listed at 70% off for $499 from http://www.8Dio.com


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

I like all of Don's videos


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Don , does this contain Adagietto? Nobody seems to know


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> Don , does this contain Adagietto? Nobody seems to know



I would guess not, since it's a different product series. But if it was included this deal would simply be too good to pass up!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

jmvideo said:


> I would guess not, since it's a different product series. But if it was included this deal would simply be too good to pass up!


I've emailed them to find out. 

I also found this in an article by Per Lichtman "The 8Dio Adagio String Bundle is a huge string library (currently $1099 USD and available only directly from www.8dio.com) for owners of a full version of Kontakt 4 or Kontakt 5 (tested here with Kontakt 5) that is comprised of Adagietto as well as the first (and thus far only) Adagio volume for each of the instrument sections (violin, viola, cello, bass)." Link is here http://soundbytesmag.net/8dioadagiostringsbundle/ I guess we'll find out.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

If you click on the Adagio bundle it lists everything that comes with it. I don't see anything related to Adagietto listed there.


----------



## donbodin (Nov 28, 2016)

paulmatthew said:


> Don , does this contain Adagietto? Nobody seems to know


Yes it is included. I just got official verification from 8Dio.


----------



## donbodin (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> If you click on the Adagio bundle it lists everything that comes with it. I don't see anything related to Adagietto listed there.


I just spoke with 8Dio to clarify and they are adding the verbage that Adagietto is included on the sales page.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks, Don. I wonder if this holds true for the Agitato Bundle with the Sordinos + Arpeggio included? Based upon their points chart, this would be the case.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

donbodin said:


> I just spoke with 8Dio to clarify and they are adding the verbage that Adagietto is included on the sales page.


Thanks for the reply with the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

donbodin said:


> I just spoke with 8Dio to clarify and they are adding the verbage that Adagietto is included on the sales page.



Very nice


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks, Don. I wonder if this holds true for the Agitato Bundle with the Sordinos + Arpeggio included? Based upon their points chart, this would be the case.


It's quite clear on the product page that the Agitato Bundle includes the sordinos and the arpeggio


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> It's quite clear on the product page that the Agitato Bundle includes the sordinos and the arpeggio



Thanks. I guess I need a stiff drink and some Irish Spring soap to wake me up!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks. I guess I need a stiff drink and some Irish Spring soap to wake me up!



I always try to take it easy on the Irish Spring when mixing the two; despite the improved breath, it turns me into a hulking green thing.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

Try some Irish whiskey instead


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm gonna need some Irish whiskey after reading and watching and reading and watching.... and trying to decide what to and what not to buy. I am dizzy at this point.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2016)

jtnyc said:


> I'm gonna need some Irish whiskey after reading and watching and reading and watching.... and trying to decide what to and what not to buy. I am dizzy at this point.


Yeah, this weekend is my most stressful and time consuming of the year. Include the holiday in there and forget it. I've watched so many you tube videos this week my vision is getting blurry and my ears are bleeding. Big thanks to the likes of Don Bodin and others like him for their takes on sample libraries from the past year .


----------

